
Measuring Quality in Conversational Interfaces - marannelson
https://blog.claralabs.com/claras-promise-bringing-transparency-to-conversational-intelligence-dfce8e1af66d#.vyumsjsmd
======
akilian
Hi there. Co-founder of Clara and post author here. Happy to answer any
questions people have about how we measure quality!

